# David Couper on the grand object of the Christian ministry



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 10, 2020)

The grand object of the Christian ministry is to win souls to Christ, and to build them up in holiness and comfort through faith unto salvation. Those entrusted with it are required to aim at nothing lower than the rearing up of that spiritual temple in which God delights to dwell. How honourable their office; but, at the same time, how awfully responsible! Were it not that our sufficiency is of God, who could venture to undertake it without presumption the most daring?

Brethren, pray for us, that the word of the Lord may have free course and be glorified—that we may be found faithful, and that you may be rooted and built up in Christ, and at length made pillars in the temple above. And that you may be stirred up to do so, cherish a profound sense of the sacred nature and the momentous issues of the ministerial office. Remember that its great object is to build up living stones on the Rock of Ages. ...

For more, see David Couper on the grand object of the Christian ministry.

Reactions: Edifying 1 | Amen 2


----------



## Jonathco (Sep 10, 2020)

Thank you for sharing this, brother. Again, I truly appreciate the edification your posts so frequently bring.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

